# Dipping Sauce



## debodun (May 30, 2015)

What flavor is your favor of dipping sauce, if any, for chicken nuggets?


----------



## AZ Jim (May 30, 2015)

Easy, I don't eat chicken nuggets.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 1, 2015)

Nix on the nuggets. That said, I like to make my own small breaded chicken cutlets and we like various sauces like bbq, even creamy salad dressings; sriracha, teriyaki. I like mine with a squeeze of fresh lemon best


----------



## Falcon (Jun 1, 2015)

The boneless nuggets are a favorite of mine....no bones....just good finger food dipped in Ranch dressing....and washing them down
with an ice cold bottle of Coors Lite.


----------



## hellomimi (May 9, 2020)

AZ Jim said:


> Easy, I don't eat chicken nuggets.


Ditto.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 9, 2020)

Whenever I make chicken over the course of summer, I like to make enough where there's leftovers, and as a dipping sauce, honey-mustard for the win every time!


----------



## In The Sticks (May 12, 2020)

I always go with honey-mustard.  The only time I eat them is at IHOP.
You really need a deep fryer to make the right.

(Gee, I hope you haven't been waiting 5 years to make dinner.)


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 12, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> I always go with honey-mustard.  The only time I eat them is at IHOP.
> You really need a deep fryer to make the right.
> 
> (Gee, I hope you haven't been waiting 5 years to make dinner.)


Just because I said honey-mustard, doesn't mean you have to copy me, ITS.


----------



## MarciKS (May 12, 2020)

Deb I prefer sweet & sour on my nuggets.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 12, 2020)

I rarely eat chicken nuggets but when I used to go to KFC I'd have the chicken strips and the barbecue dipping sauce.


----------



## mike4lorie (May 12, 2020)

I don't eat a lot of nuggets or chicken strips unless my Grandson is over for a visit... and I love Sesame Seed Oil on them, or a Ranch Sauce, or Creamy Garlic!


----------



## MarciKS (May 12, 2020)

mike4lorie said:


> I don't eat a lot of nuggets or chicken strips unless my Grandson is over for a visit... and I love Sesame Seed Oil on them, or a Ranch Sauce, or Creamy Garlic!



Never had them with Creamy Garlic before. Sounds nummy.


----------



## mike4lorie (May 12, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Never had them with Creamy Garlic before. Sounds nummy.



It's Delicious if you like garlic.... We love it...


----------



## MarciKS (May 12, 2020)

I like garlic fine.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 13, 2020)

Hot mustard sauce.


----------



## terry123 (May 13, 2020)

Creamy garlic every time.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 13, 2020)

mike4lorie said:


> It's Delicious if you like garlic.... We love it...


Mike. Count me in as another garlic lover!


----------



## JaniceM (May 13, 2020)

Mayonnaise!


----------



## Pinky (May 13, 2020)

honey mustard


----------



## fmdog44 (May 17, 2020)

I really need to never again look at this food section when my belly is screaming "FEED ME!"


----------



## JaniceM (May 17, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> I really need to never again look at this food section when my belly is screaming "FEED ME!"



sorry, my clipboard feature doesn't work...

https://www.bing.com/images/search?view=detailV2&ccid=4bn1i2wF&id=D9E2D24D7C98DEE4032EB29C2DF94772BC33F5EA&thid=OIP.4bn1i2wFPImkGw9w7t6PywHaE8&mediaurl=https://i1.wp.com/craves.everybodyshops.com/wp-content/uploads/Thanksgiving-dinner-planning.jpg?fit=1143,762&exph=762&expw=1143&q=thanksgiving+dinner&simid=607993426960580777&selectedindex=1&adlt=demote&shtp=GetUrl&shid=876741d7-e3f9-4593-bc20-8dccd46985f2&shtk=QSBtYWtlLWFoZWFkIFRoYW5rc2dpdmluZyBkaW5uZXIgcGxhbiB8IEV2ZXJ5Ym9keUNyYXZlcw==&shdk=Rm91bmQgb24gQmluZyBmcm9tIGNyYXZlcy5ldmVyeWJvZHlzaG9wcy5jb20=&shhk=MGaJFHyBWNWiQvC3aBOag55OSq8+tGKFclJpPft/QrI=&form=EX0023&shth=OSH.wjlnCCOuqv%2FMP4qGinJISw


----------

